# 12.000 Dollar: die teuerste Angelrute der Welt



## Thomas. (3. August 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die „Naked NC83“-Ruten werden lediglich auf Bestellung gefertigt und sind keine Massenware, wie Sales Manager Kenji Sasakura erklärt.
> ​


schade, also wird es sie nicht bei Askari geben


----------



## Seele (3. August 2022)

Was für eine bescheidene Homepage und was für ein überzogener Preis.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2022)

Hallo,

meine teuerste Rute ist eine Fliegenrute (Sonderanfertigung als Abschiedsgeschenk zum Ruhestand vor gut 10 Jahren) Preis ca. 800 Euro.
Privat würde ich eine solche Summe für eine Rute nicht ausgeben, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass gute bis gehobene Mittelklasse vollkommen ausreicht.
Werfen tut immer noch der Angler und nicht die Rute und das Plus, das eine sehr teure Spitzenrute vielleicht bietet - wer kann das schon nutzen.
Als durchschnittlicher Skifahrer fahre ich ja auch nicht besser, wenn ich mir den Ski eines Weltmeisters anschnalle.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Captain_H00k (3. August 2022)

Wer sowas wohl kauft...für den Preis könnte man sich so böse Setups aus entweder Custom oder absoluten High-End Ruten diverser Marken + High End Rollen zusammen stellen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. August 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wer sowas wohl kauft...


Menschen für welche solch ein Preis "Peanuts" sind. Angelnde Prominenz gibt es genug und wenn man mal überlegt, was manche Menschen an Wert in Form von Kleidung am Körper tragen, ist die Rute eher im Bereich Schnäppchen anzzusiedeln. 

Für die breite Masse ist das sicherlich keine Rute aber es gibt in meinen Augen genug Leute die sie kaufen könnten, wenn sie so etwas exclusives haben möchten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2022)

Lieber die Rute als ne Pulle Champagner fürs gleiche Geld …


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

Ne super Rute um sich damit auf der Steinpackung auf die Fresse zu legen


----------



## crisis (3. August 2022)

Für hochpreisige Aston Martins gab es vor Jahren einen 'German Autobahn Kit'. Damit der 'Sportwagen' auch tatsächlich auf deutschen Autobahnen länger mal mit Hochgeschwindigkeit bewegt werden konnte. Kostenpunkt: 30.000 €, ohne dass man etwas davon sehen oder anfassen konnte. Wenn der betuchte Fahrer dann auch noch vielleicht angelt kann ich mir gut vorstellt, dass ihm so eine Rute gefallen könnte. Man hat's ja.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. August 2022)

Hey, ich find das gut, sehr Zeitgemäß, aufs wesentliche komprimiert 
Mal ehrlich, in einigen eurer Tacklehöhlen liegt bestimmt addiert genausoviel Wert, und hier hat man das alles in einer Rute  Quasi Luxus OCC Rute par Exelence


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. August 2022)

Wertes Anglerboard-Team,

von der Naked NC 83 Tuna könnt Ihr doch mal ein paar zum Testen in die Runde werfen. 
Oder wenigstens Eine als Preis bei einem Gewinn.............!


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2022)

Hi,
noch nicht mal Fuji Ringe! Da haben sie wieder gespart. ;-)


----------



## Raven87 (3. August 2022)

Ist wohl eher mit Liebhaberei zu beschreiben "ich kaufe es weil ich es haben will". Ein praktischer Vorteil im Vergleich zu einer 200€-Rute wird wohl eher marginal ausfallen.
Meine teuerste Rute hat 250€ gekostet und da habe ich einige Tage drüber nach gedacht, ob das wirklich sein muss. Es hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. August 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> noch nicht mal Fuji Ringe! Da haben sie wieder gespart. ;-)


Die sind bei der Rute auch nicht nötig und nur für die Optik gedacht. Mann muss es ja nicht teurer machen als unbedingt nötig. 
Wenn die angelockten Tuna's die Rute sehen, ergeben sie sich eh vor Ehrfurcht und brauchen nur noch gelandet werden!


----------



## thanatos (3. August 2022)

Vor 25 Jahren habe ich mal 800 DM für ne Trabucco 6 m Kopfrute ausgegeben ja war damals was
und hat sich beim Wettkampf auch als Vorteil erwiesen . Nachdem ich nicht mehr beweisen mußte
das ich was kann ( hat mir eh den Spass verdorben ) steht das Sensibelchen gut verpackt nur noch rum .
Schade drum , meine Nachkommen schmeißen es mit Sicherheit auf den Sperrmüll - wie alles andere von
mir auch .
Ob sich das bei einem Thunfischknüppel lohnt ???
Meiner Meinung ist es wieder mal ein ideeller Wert - wie Uhren , Marken - Klamotten - Handtaschen usw.
Wer nix kann und auch nichts hat außer Knete muß doch zeigen was er sich trotzdem leisten kann ,


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren habe ich mal 800 DM für ne Trabucco 6 m Kopfrute ausgegeben ja war damals was
> und hat sich beim Wettkampf auch als Vorteil erwiesen . Nachdem ich nicht mehr beweisen mußte
> das ich was kann ( hat mir eh den Spass verdorben ) steht das Sensibelchen gut verpackt nur noch rum .
> Schade drum , meine Nachkommen schmeißen es mit Sicherheit auf den Sperrmüll - wie alles andere von
> ...


Ja, und "DIE" haben alle nur Knete weil sie nichts können........
und wenn "Sie" zeigen was sie sich leisten können, haben sie doch einiges mehr als Knete........


----------



## Mescalero (3. August 2022)

Einer meiner Ausbilder meinte mal, etwas muss nur so exorbitant teuer sein, dass es sich nur die leisten können, die sowieso schon alles haben, dann wird es auch gekauft.
Aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht hat Mr. Sasakura alles richtig gemacht, die Ruten werden weggehen wie warme Semmeln. Es gibt genügend Leute, die für Exklusivität jede Summe zahlen, je absurder das Preisleistungsverhältnis desto besser.


----------



## Bilch (3. August 2022)

Viele Leute, die unverschämt reich sind, brauchen solche Sachen, weil ihnen dieses Gefühl sich etwas leisten zu können, was für herkömmliche Sterbliche unerreichbar ist, halt sehr wichtig ist ...


----------



## u-see fischer (3. August 2022)

Ich denke mal, wenn man gezielt auf Tunfische angeln möchte, ist eine Angelrute für 12.000 Dollar ganz bestimmt nicht das teuerste der gesamten Ausrüstung. 
Wenn ich mir mal die Biggame Boote so anschaue, da sind 12.000 Dollar ja fast schon peanuts.

Habe mal vor etwas mehr als 30 Jahre einen Biggame Angler getroffen, der hatte damals 2 Rollen für seine 130 lbs Ruten, die auch nur auf Bestellung gefertigt, mit persönlicher Gravur versehen waren und mehrere tausend Dollar gekostet hatten,  Denke, Inflationsbedingt waren diese Rollen damals genauso teuer.


----------



## jkc (3. August 2022)

Also wenn jemand möchte kann er sich für 100k eine beliebige Rute aus meinem Bestand aussuchen, dann könnte er sich damit rühmen, die wirklich teuerste Rute der Welt gekauft zu haben.


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand möchte kann er sich für 100k eine beliebige Rute aus meinem Bestand aussuchen, dann könnte er sich damit rühmen, die wirklich teuerste Rute der Welt gekauft zu haben.


Aber dann bitte mit Blut handsigniert. 
Das Blut muss nachweislich durch eine Verletzung eines Ü100 Hechts geflossen sein.


----------



## alexpp (3. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte mit Blut handsigniert.
> *Das Blut muss nachweislich durch eine Verletzung eines Ü100 Hechts geflossen sein.*


Das dürfte für jkc wohl das geringste Problem sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2022)

Also Signierung muss in der Preisklasse mit Laser gemacht werden, und natürlich mit dem exclusiven Preisschild, fix eingraviert.
Der Schriftzug standardmäßig mit purem Goldstaub ausgelegt sein.
Ab 100K aufwärts natürlich dann mit allerbestem Diamantstaub.
Wichtige Option ist dann noch die raffinierte Innenbeleuchtung mit Bluetooth-Steuerung darunter.
Sicherheits-Zusatzbissanzeiger in der Rute ist eine unverzichtbare Funktion, auch für den Weck-Alarmvibrator für den Erholungsschlaf auf der schwebenden Schlummerliege. Incl. Diebstahlsschutz-Alarmanlage.

Wenn sich denn genügend Interessenten für diesen höchsten Aufwand hier melden ...


----------



## dreampike (3. August 2022)

Die teuerste Rute der Welt? Hm, Hermès hatte vor einigen Jahren mal mit einer Fliegenrute für 13.790 $ ordentlich vorgelegt:









						The Hermès Fishing Rod Will Set You Back $13,790
					

$3,600 Louis Vuitton dumbbells? Jog on. $8,000 Chanel water bottles? Whatever. But how about a $13,790 Hermes fishing rod? Now you're talking.




					www.bosshunting.com.au
				




Gut, die haben noch eine Fliegendose, ein paar bunte Puschel und ein Fischkörbchen dazugelegt, aber man sieht, da ist noch Luft nach oben!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (3. August 2022)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, sollte mit dieser Rute nur ein ordentlicher Thunfisch mehr gefangen werden können als ohne sie, dann reichen schon weniger als 3 kg Fisch aus, um die Kosten wieder drin zu haben (bei einem Fischgewicht von 276 kg sind das 5797€ je kg):









						Thunfisch für 1,6 Millionen Euro auf der Neujahrsauktion in Japan verkauft
					

Das neue Jahr begann sehr gut für einen Händler, der auf dem Toyosu-Fischmarkt in Tokyo Thunfisch verkauft, denn einer seiner Fische erzielte auf der




					sumikai.com


----------



## Mescalero (3. August 2022)

Mir hat jemand erzählt, dass man beim Neukauf eines Bentley eine komplette Fliegenausrüstung als Option dazubuchen kann. Mit exklusiven Futteralen und Tackleboxen, alles genau an den Kofferraum angepasst und so teuer wie ein VW. Ob das stimmt, habe ich nie überprüft.


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug standardmäßig mit purem Goldstaub ausgelegt sein.
> Ab 100K aufwärts natürlich dann mit allerbestem Diamantstaub.


Das ist ja Stangenware. Ich will es wirklich individuell.


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2022)

Verrückte Preise! 12000 Dollaris für ne Thunfischstock, 14000 für die Fliegenfuchtel, und Kollege jkc verlangt 100000 für ne Spinnrute- da zahlt man ja die Hälfte für den Namen.

Habe ich erwähnt, daß ne echte, zertifizierte '*Minimax*' bereits für lumpige 4900 € EDIT: 7600€* (zzgl. Materialien) zu haben ist? Und damit treibe ich mich selbst in den Ruin.

Hg
Minimax

*wahlweise zahlbar in _Malachit_, feinste Qualität. Bitte nur europäische/nahöstliche Lagerstätten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist ja Stangenware. Ich will es wirklich individuell.


Es geht doch nicht um individuell, sondern um Prolex ...


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. August 2022)

Und dann ist es auch nur ne stabile Thun Rute. Für den Preis müsste sie eigentlich alles von 5 Gramm Wurfgewicht bis 5000 Gramm Wurfgewicht abdecken und auch in der Länge variabel sein, so von 1 - 5 Meter evtl ne automatik tele oder sowas. 
Der Drill einer mini Plötze müsste vom Gefühl her dem eines Thun drills gleichen. 
Und in der Not könnte die Rute dann auch als Gehstock dienen oder Totschläger. 
Wie auch immer ich finde die Rute nichtmal zum Feuermachen attraktiv  

Einfach nur Schrott made in China oder so ähnlich


----------



## Mescalero (3. August 2022)

Nebenbei bemerkt haben wahrscheinlich nicht wenige User einen Rutenwald, der den Wert dieser Sardinenrute übersteigt. Könnte ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen. 
Als ich noch bei den alarmierten Barschen aktiv war, gab es einen Typen, der alle paar Wochen eine neue sündhaft teure JDM-Combo gepostet hat. In einem Jahr kamen die 12k da spielend zusammen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. August 2022)

Na wer sich so eine Rute kauft, der zählt zu der Gruppe "Zahle ich aus der Portokasse" und der Rest wohl mit 72 Monatsraten


----------



## hans21 (3. August 2022)

Sobald es Thun im Rhein gibt, kommt die Rute in die engere Wahl und auf jeden Fall hilft sie „günstig“ neu zu definieren.


----------



## alexpp (3. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt haben wahrscheinlich nicht wenige User einen Rutenwald, der den Wert dieser Sardinenrute übersteigt. Könnte ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen.
> Als ich noch bei den alarmierten Barschen aktiv war, gab es einen Typen, der alle paar Wochen eine neue sündhaft teure JDM-Combo gepostet hat. In einem Jahr kamen die 12k da spielend zusammen.


Das kommt bei dem komischen Schweizer sicher hin. Die letzten Monate hat er sogar geschafft eine Zenaq zu zerbrechen, erst schwärmte er von den RG Ringen, dann muss er mit der Zeit eine Abneigung entwickelt haben.


----------



## ollidi (3. August 2022)

12.000 ist schon heftig für etwas zum Thunis aus dem Wasser zu lüpfen.
Auf La Gomera habe ich mal diese Thunfischzupfer gesehen. Die machen ihren Job auch.   





Ausserdem würde meine Frau dabei eh nicht mitspielen. Die hat ja schon rumgezickt, als ich mal in Schottland für diese Flasche den "Staff" fragen wollte.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. August 2022)

Der Whisky wäre definitiv die bessere wahl im Vergleich zur Thunrute. Da haste wahrscheinlich auch am nächsten Tag noch was von, wenn auch evtl. schmerzhaft


----------



## Ron73 (3. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als ich noch bei den alarmierten Barschen aktiv war, gab es einen Typen, der alle paar Wochen eine neue sündhaft teure JDM-Combo gepostet hat. In einem Jahr kamen die 12k da spielend zusammen.


Ich glaube der hat jetzt auf Fliege umgestellt


----------



## alexpp (3. August 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der hat jetzt auf Fliege umgestellt


Ich meinte den anderen Schweizer. Kurt hat viele Combos fotografiert und gepostet, aber der andere hatte sicher deutlich mehr ausgegeben.


----------



## Ron73 (3. August 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich meinte den anderen Schweizer. Kurt hat viele Combos fotografiert und gepostet, aber der andere hatte sicher deutlich mehr ausgegeben.


Deinen Beitrag hab ich überlesen. Aber ja jetzt wo du das sagst weiß ich wen du meinst.


----------



## Floma (3. August 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich meinte den anderen Schweizer. Kurt hat viele Combos fotografiert und gepostet, aber der andere hatte sicher deutlich mehr ausgegeben.


Was ist eigentlich mit den Schweizern los? Es gibt ab Ljubljana keinen einzigen Vorgarten mit grünem Rasen, nur hier am Ortsausgang von Pakostane, zwischen "Camping Nordsee" und klassisch kroatischen Ferienhäusern eine moderne Villa mit großen, bodentiefen Fenstern, überhängendem OG, dunklem Anstrich, Baum- und Strauchbefreit, sowie englischem Rasen bis vor zur Straße. Vorne an der Straße läuft das Mulisplit-Gerät heiß, während oben gelegentlich ein unscheinbarer Schweizer über eine Terrasse huscht, die in ihrer Positionierung sicher Sous-vide-Garen ohne weitere Hitzequelle erlaubt. Skurriler kann es nicht werden, war ich mir mit ein paar Sommerresidenz-Deutsch-Kroaten einig. Weit gefehlt! Heute morgen stand eine Harley vor der Garage.

Es scheint mir in einer kleinen Untermenge der Schweizer existiert eine Kultur, deren innerer Antrieb, die Zurschaustellung von sinnlosen Luxus ist. 
Bei Geissens, Aubameyang und Co. sehe ich, was der Nutzen ist, das ist aber jetzt wirklich nicht der erste Schweizer, wo ich eigentlich nur Dadaismus vermuten kann.


----------



## Mescalero (3. August 2022)

Das passiert vielleicht, wenn man praktisch alles hat, sich alle Wünsche in ein Nichts aufgelöst haben und man schließlich feststellt, dass man sich immer noch nicht wesentlich besser fühlt als vor dem großen Geld. Dann gipfelt der dekadente Konsum in skurrilen Absurditäten, die nur einen Zweck haben: wahrgenommen zu werden.

Eine Angelrute für 12.000 Euro ist dafür allerdings nicht so gut geeignet, die sieht ja niemand. Eine Harley kostet zwar noch mehr, ist aber lauter und erregt zumindest ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit (bei den paar gealterten Juristen, die den Wert einschätzen können weil sie selbst so einen Hobel rumstehen haben).


----------



## yukonjack (3. August 2022)

Meine Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> die den Wert einschätzen können


Der wirkliche Wert einer Harley ist der unheimlich abgefahrene Sound und die Vibration in den Eiern.


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das passiert vielleicht, wenn man praktisch alles hat, sich alle Wünsche in ein Nichts aufgelöst haben und man schließlich feststellt, dass man sich immer noch nicht wesentlich besser fühlt als vor dem großen Geld. Dann gipfelt der dekadente Konsum in skurrilen Absurditäten, die nur einen Zweck haben: wahrgenommen zu werden.
> 
> Eine Angelrute für 12.000 Euro ist dafür allerdings nicht so gut geeignet, die sieht ja niemand. Eine Harley kostet zwar noch mehr, ist aber lauter und erregt zumindest ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit (bei den paar gealterten Juristen, die den Wert einschätzen können weil sie selbst so einen Hobel rumstehen haben).


Ich vermute, das solche oder ähnliche Angelgeräte dann irgendwie einfach mit 'im Paket' gekauft werden, ohne das der Besitzer das irgendwie wahrnimmt.

Wenn man sich mal wieder ein weiteres Bötchen oder meinetwegen ein U-Bötchen(der letzte Schrei),  oder noch ein Häuschen/Städchen/geheime Kommandozentrale an der Küste gönnt, dann wird da von beflissenen Privatsekretären* unter anderem einfach auch standesgemässes  Angelzeugs für die Gäste dazu geordert.

Ich glaube nicht, daß dieses Klientel wegen dem Preis von ein paar Angelruten gestört werden möchte. Viel wichtiger ist die Frage nach der richtigen Farbe für den Hubschrauber.... uhhh... schwere Entscheidung..

Man sieht also: Geld macht nicht glücklich. Ich beispielsweise bin  zufrieden, wenn ich Testberichte von Discount-Eintöpfen in obskuren Internetforen poste.
Hg
Minimax


*Das ist die richtige Stellung für Männer/Frauen mit Kreativität: Wird der Prinz/Oligarch/Magnat jemals tief genug in die Bücher gucken, um am Preis von 12000gc für nen Wischmop oder 8000gc für nen Hammer zu zweifeln? Oder wird er jemals das Haus besuchen, in dem angeblich 17 Domestiken arbeiten? Edit: Oder warum die niemals genutzte Big Game Ausrüstung auf allen Yachten aus Askari-Combos besteht.


----------



## Wasishier (4. August 2022)

Die Diskussion ist obsolet. Es existiert ein Markt für das Produkt, also geht die Wette auf. 

Moralischer Ansatz wegen der Summe ist ganz großer Unfug. Da geht es schon beim Durschnittsangler los. 

Wie soll ich zum Beispiel einem Petrijünger aus einem Entwicklungsland erklären, dass ich 20 Ruten und 15 Rollen im Keller liegen habe und einmal in der Woche mit zwei Combos angeln gehe mit einem Fangerfolg der im Durchschnitt bei 30cm liegt und die meisten Fische zurückgesetzt werden. 

Das mir das Equipment scheinbar aber nicht ausreicht, und ich ständig bei Angelgerät und Zubehör nach Optimierung suche. Dann lieber eine Rute und Rolle für fünfstellig.


----------



## Floma (4. August 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist obsolet. Es existiert ein Markt für das Produkt, also geht die Wette auf.
> 
> Moralischer Ansatz wegen der Summe ist ganz großer Unfug. Da geht es schon beim Durschnittsangler los.
> 
> ...


Mit dem Argumemtationsschema lässt sich für so ziemlich alles argumentieren. Allein schon deshalb finde ich die obsolet-Kategorisierung unpassend. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie anmaßend ist. Meinungen muss man zulassen, sonst hat man irgendwann keine mehr (Nagelsmann).


----------



## Wasishier (4. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Mit dem Argumemtationsschema lässt sich für so ziemlich alles argumentieren. Allein schon deshalb finde ich die obsolet-Kategorisierung unpassend. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie anmaßend ist. Meinungen muss man zulassen, sonst hat man irgendwann keine mehr (Nagelsmann).


Selbst diese Aussage ist kategorisch und daher im selben Fahrwasser und ließe sich ebenfalls zerlegen. Allerdings freue ich mich über die Opposition und werde daher es mir merken und meine Formulierung überdenken , dadurch wird keine Debatte erstickt und wichtiger noch, ich habe etwas dazugelernt. Danke.


----------



## crisis (5. August 2022)

Ich finde es super, wie so ein absolut unnötiges Teil, das sich aller höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keiner von den Mitdiskutierenden jemals kaufen wird, mich eingeschlossen, so ein Echo hier auslöst. Muss wohl saure-Gurken-Zeit sein. Freue mich schon auf die noch kommenden Kommentare.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. August 2022)

12000€?
Dafür bekommt man ja kaum ne ordentliche Flasche Wein....


----------



## Doanafischer (5. August 2022)

Was sind schon 12000€?! Ich kenne einen Jäger, dessen Flinte kostet halb so viel wie sein Range Rover.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. August 2022)

.... und die Rute geht mindestens genauso schnell und einfach kaputt wie eine Rute für 200€.

Bei dem Preis würd ich versuchen, ne Spinnrute aus Elefantenvorhaut zu bekommen.... Inliner, natürlich.... hochflexibel- ein wenig streicheln und man hat ne Heavy Feederrute - und bei Minusgraden wird automatisch ne prima Eisangel draus


----------



## Wasishier (6. August 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> .... und die Rute geht mindestens genauso schnell und einfach kaputt wie eine Rute für 200€.
> 
> Bei dem Preis würd ich versuchen, ne Spinnrute aus Elefantenvorhaut zu bekommen.... Inliner, natürlich.... hochflexibel- ein wenig streicheln und man hat ne Heavy Feederrute - und bei Minusgraden wird automatisch ne prima Eisangel draus


Hatte Sportex in der Entwicklung  und musste das Projekt wieder einstellen. Die Dickhäuter stehen nicht nur unter strengstem Schutz sondern bei den Bullen gelang es zu selten die nötige Beschneidung tierschonend vorzunehmen. Jetzt testen die Puchheimer mit schnellwachsendem Bambus.


----------

